# It's time for. STOCKERFEST stories



## centerpinking (Apr 13, 2009)

*0



*


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey that’s the CP King. I hired him a few years ago. Angriest guide ever. Terrible experience


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

A few yrs back got a 23-24" bow and a smaller brown on a silver minnow offbrand crank....everyone all day was jealous of my bow; I think it was the biggest by several inches. Year before I was skunked but towards the end of the day had a few large browns swiping at a crawdads crank by rebel...weecraw I think it was.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Anyone know stocking info yet (dates and #s). Will be taking a rookie with me this year, hes so excited to give it a try.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Lmao. Love it. Speaking of stockerfest- recall a 34” brown out of spring mill pond one late November. That thing was a straight up MUTANT. No tail- just a stub- and the jaw kype was curled like a bighorn sheep antler. Holy ****. Remnant brood stock from the island of dr Moreau lol


----------



## centerpinking (Apr 13, 2009)

Fyi. They put up signs that warn of eating the fish in the river due to chemical spill. Maybe we will have a trout river at april.30


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

centerpinking said:


> Fyi. They put up signs that warn of eating the fish in the river due to chemical spill. Maybe we will have a trout river at april.30


Wooo I’m scared. I smoke a pack a day. Not like a trout dinner gonna make or break me.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Grinnell said:


> Wooo I’m scared. I smoke a pack a day. Not like a trout dinner gonna make or break me.


My buddy Schultzie calls em TROUTARD


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Grinnell said:


> My buddy Schultzie calls em TROUTARD


In all seriousness white crystal buggers and cone head bunny leech(also white) do me pretty well at proud lake. Indicators and prince nymphs at spring mutant pond.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Called today and still no stocking dates or #s. She Said it would still be a few weeks before they got that info. Hope is a nice day out so I can take my daughter to watch it.


----------



## Neil Robert (Jul 28, 2018)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Called today and still no stocking dates or #s. She Said it would still be a few weeks before they got that info. Hope is a nice day out so I can take my daughter to watch it.


I have wanted to take my kids the last couple years by have never been able to. Maybe this year.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

I missed last year for the first time since I started going down there. 
A few years back we saw the DNR bust a couple heavy accented European dudes at the dam. We paddled up there and saw these guys casting worms and bobbers into the no fishing zone below the dam. We also saw DNR officer watching/filming them. When he approached them. They kept saying over and over “we not fishing, just here to watching”. while grabbing their rods, tackle boxes, etc. as they tried to leave. Needless to say they were apprehended. I hopefully will take a newbie to introduce them to mutant fish this year. Ugliest fish ever, the one brown was a pecker head looking thing. Oh well, something to catch when the steelhead waters are blown out...


----------



## Nik (Apr 13, 2017)

Y’all think there gonna stock with all this Corona crap goin on


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

No gathering of 10 or more....


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Vicious Fishous said:


> Ugliest fish ever, the one brown was a pecker head looking thing.





















YIKES!

Those trout are an abomination. Did the MI DNR lease out some space at the fukushima nuclear plant to raise those fish?


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

We went out to spring mill sunday to see if there was any left overs not even a nibble


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Right. It seems like a little padding in the raceways would help. The fish might maintain a more “fishy” shape. It’s real fun when you get one with an almost whole tail. Those ones can fight.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I was out there today checking it out. Beautiful place to go and just sit quietly. Keep in mind spring mill is closed to fishing (march 15th) until the opener on April 1st.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Fyi they postponed the stocking this year to some time in may due to obvious reasons. Pretty bummed cause I look forward to this every year ut I do understand why. Tight lines all 

Burgundy


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, May would be warmer. I’ve left Stockerfest early due to cold fingers in the past. Thinking positive, I guess.


----------



## Mipike91 (Aug 8, 2012)

Fishndude said:


> I did, if you read my post. Tie some brown yarn flies, which imitate the food pellets these Trout are fed in the hatchery. Match the hatch - make em look like Purina Fish Chow, lol
> https://www.amazon.com/Purina-Game-Fish-Chow-10/dp/B072Y24Y5T


Chunks of wine cork 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Mipike91 said:


> Chunks of wine cork
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Is brand important?


----------



## murdermittenkid (Dec 27, 2009)

MickL said:


> Is brand important?


I can’t tell if this is a joke or not


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

MickL said:


> Is brand important?


Nope, it's the floatation that matters. Special ninja technique.  Lookup earplugs for fishing.


----------



## BurlyCaveman (Mar 14, 2018)

According to Higgins Lake FB group, the fish meant for the Huron went to Higgins Lake instead this year. Planted a day or so ago.


----------



## Mipike91 (Aug 8, 2012)

MickL said:


> Is brand important?


No just make sure you spent 100$+ on the bottle and it’ll work


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

They wont ever do it again...sad. this will only be a story from now on....


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Yesterday i walked around Spring Mill Pond in the Island Lake R.A. and casted for bass or anything else that would bite. Caught just one rockbass. I kept an eye out for a DNR person so i could ask about the trout stocking, but i didn't see anyone. Water temp was 57*. I can't think of any reason why that place can't hold its stockerfest.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

The stocking has been canceled for this spring. There is a small chance they will do something this fall. Gl if u get out

Burgundy


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Mr Burgundy said:


> The stocking has been canceled for this spring. There is a small chance they will do something this fall. Gl if u get out


Thanks for posting that info. Yesterday morning i fished a small lake near there and water had jumped up to 64*.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Meanwhile, in all the other rivers in Michigan that have Trout............it is ON.


----------



## Mipike91 (Aug 8, 2012)

Drove an hour to paint creek.... 71 degrees 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I will be up north next week so hopefully I will hit the little man and the betsie, fingers crossed


----------

